# Femminicidio



## diavoletta_78 (8 Ottobre 2012)

*Questo argomento mi sensibilizza molto, soprattutto perchè è una piaga Nazionale che ci mette ai primi posti nella classifica insieme al Messico, tanto da diventare argomento ONU.
E' uscito un libro....Se questi sono gli uomini. 
Non so se ne siete a conoscenza ma ogni due giorni in Italia una donna muore per mano di un compagno o ex, al momento siamo a 98 vittime solo nel 2012.
Non sottovalutiamo il fenomeno!
*

SE QUESTI SONO GLI UOMINI è l’incredibile racconto di una tragedia nazionale, che macina lutti e sparge dolore come una vera e propria macchina da guerra. Una guerra che prima di finire sui giornali nasce nelle case, dentro le famiglie, nel posto che dovrebbe essere il più sicuro e il più protetto e invece diventa improvvisamente il più pericoloso.
Solo a metà del 2012 sono più di 80 le donne uccise in Italia dai loro compagni. 137 nel 2011. Una ogni tre giorni. Riccardo Iacona ha attraversato il paese inseguendo le storie dei tanti maltrattamenti e dei femminicidi. Finalmente la voce di chi subisce violenza possiamo ascoltarla, insieme alle parole degli uomini, quelli che sono stati denunciati: “Avevo paura di perderla. Gliele ho date così forte che è volata giù dal letto...”.
“Qual è allora l’Italia vera, quella dove l’amore è una scelta e le donne sono libere, o quella delle tante case prigione in cui siamo entrati?... Questa è una storia che ci riguarda da vicino, perché ci dice come siamo nel profondo” scrive Iacona. È un fenomeno che non si può catalogare tra i fatti borderline. Sono migliaia i casi di violenza silenziosa e quotidiana che si consumano nelle nostre case. “La sera, appena sentivamo il rumore della macchina di lui, io e i bambini entravamo in agitazione; dicevo loro: ‘Mettetevi subito davanti alla tv’.”
Così la vita diventa un inferno, se questi sono gli uomini.​


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2012)

Anche da noi proprio stamattina leggevo sul giornale...di ste cose...


----------

